# air compressors



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi,
Has any one tried the Ring 230 Volt Mains Power Rapid Air Compressor RAC750? I need to inflate my tyres to 5.5 bar and wondered if this would be better than any of the 12volt ones?

Many Thanks
Mike.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Compressor*

Hi

I have a 12v compressor as supplied with the Fiat fix and go kit. It is great and very quick at topping up the tyre pressure. I too run at 5.5 bar - 80 psi.

Russell


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi have ring compressor and booster £250 worth very unreliable, been sent back 3 times supplier has stopped stocking them, i now use the bmw mtec one that comes with m3 easily copes with job


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

hymermick1 said:


> Hi,
> Has any one tried the Ring 230 Volt Mains Power Rapid Air Compressor RAC750? I need to inflate my tyres to 5.5 bar and wondered if this would be better than any of the 12volt ones?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Mike.


Hi Mike

I haven't tried the 240 volt model, however i do have the ring RAC900, heavy duty 12 volt and would highly recommend it. very very fast, solid construction, quiet, long coiled hose, pumps my tyres upto 65 psi no problem and has never cut out due to heat etc as many of the others do. i use it at home so feel i don't need a 240 volt model, i just connect it to the vans battery.

cheers
Lee


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> hymermick1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I have the same model but haven't used it yet. Good to know it works well though. 8)

steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have the ITC12-132 from >here< Works very well.

peedee


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

hymermick1 said:


> Hi,
> Has any one tried the Ring 230 Volt Mains Power Rapid Air Compressor RAC750? I need to inflate my tyres to 5.5 bar and wondered if this would be better than any of the 12volt ones?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Mike.


 Thanks for all your replies it looks like its a toss up between Ring 230 Volt Mains Power Rapid Air Compressor RAC750 or the Ring RAC900 heavy duty 12 volt ? These seem to be the most popular.
mike.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

hymermick1 said:


> Hi,
> Has any one tried the Ring 230 Volt Mains Power Rapid Air Compressor RAC750? I need to inflate my tyres to 5.5 bar and wondered if this would be better than any of the 12volt ones?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Mike.


Do you have a link?


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

teemyob said:


> hymermick1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


http://www.care4car.com/productdisplay/productid/264/Ring_230_Volt_Mains_Power_Rapid_Air_Compressor_RAC750.html


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I also have been looking for a tyre inflater for the motor home. The only one that seems to be fit for the job is the RAC 900 it is the only one that mentions motor home tyres.

The rest seem to be for car tyres and would not last. I looked at the mains powered model and again it says it max pressure but I have a car one with that on the gauge but will only get up to 50psi.

So money is on the RAC 900.

If enough of us wanted one I wonder how far we could get the price down????.

Andy


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I would carry a cheap 12 volt, and have a proper 240 volt compresser at home, check tyres before leaving. The chance of needing to use the 12v is very small, in around 30 years I have not had to top up my tyres when out.
also a proper compressor is so handy for other jobs, like spraying fences,sheds, cleaning carbs etc, dont cost a lot, around £100.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Thats ok if you have a garage to keep it in.
Many of us only have our vans or like me a mobile home with a couple of small boxes. Machine Mart had a compressor that went up to 8 bar. But is out of stock now.

Andy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Chigman said:


> lgbzone said:
> 
> 
> > hymermick1 said:
> ...


Hi

I have now used my Ring rac900 to do our car tyres with and in a word it is brilliant and very quick. Going to try it on the motorhome next week which will be a much better test, but for now I am well impressed with it.

steve


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have just bought one from flea bay. They have had the maximum pressure reduced but have been told by Ring that they are the same unit but decided to change the labelling pressure gauge.

Tried it out on my van let the tyre down to 60psi and then pumped it back to 90psi before letting it back down to 80psi. It passed the test for me.

Also took note of the tyre pressure before doing anything (as the tyres are new and they should have been at the correct pressure) to see if the gauge was correct and it was at 80psi so it passed the second test. 

It sound solid when running does not go for a walk and has a good long air hose. 

Would have like the gauge to have fitted to the short length of hose from the compressor as well as the airline but it has different size fittings. 

Also comes with the usual bit to blow up balls, air bed etc.


Am I pleased with it yes, more than I really wanted to pay maybe but I am a skinflint so the wife tells me and you get what you pay for. The dealer has said that he has sold loads of them and never had one back for repair.

It comes with a two year warranty.


Andy


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have the Ring RAC 900 12 volt compressor and it is marvellous !! I bought it a year ago for my motorhome because I was fed up with Garage compressors not being accurate, and /or not managing to produce enough pressure. We never use a garage now to check tyre pressures now on our car,motorhome or trailer . The AA use this model and I can understand why. Even if you don't have the space to carry it in your vehicle it,s worth having at home for regular pressure checking. A review of the accuracy of car and van compressors was done a while ago and most were quite inaccurate, especially the Michelin ones!!


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a Wolf compressor and when I try to inflate to 69 p.s.i it does not inflate. What I have to do is take the connection of the valve and run the air out until the comp switches on,then put the connection back on to the valve and inflate until the comp switches off again. Then start all over again, very slow and irritating.


Regards Bevjohn


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a Wolf compressor and when I try to inflate to 69 p.s.i it does not inflate. What I have to do is take the connection of the valve and run the air out until the comp switches on,then put the connection back on to the valve and inflate until the comp switches off again. Then start all over again, very slow and irritating.


Regards Bevjohn


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Aside from op's question, for general information I just got the RAC 630 off Amazon for £21 delivered. Just reached my back tyres to the inch and topped all four up very quickly. A bargain price and a review winner at £32 so a real bargain


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Aside from op's question, for general information I just got the RAC 630 off Amazon for £21 delivered. Just reached my back tyres to the inch and topped all four up very quickly. A bargain price and a review winner at £32 so a real bargain


----------

